# Obsessed . . . whith a MOLE?!



## shannonrae

Several years ago (3ish?) a new mole appeared on my thigh. It is on the outside, about halfway between my knee and hip. It is raised and kind of oddly colored. Over the years it has become significantly larger (pencil eraser sized now). I did have it checked by a doctor (she was unconcerned with it). 
Over the past two days I have been wearing shorts a lot. 

The REALLY weird part . . . 
Bo has decided the mole is very concerning. When he is playing with me, he will all of a sudden stop, and begin to smell the mole. After a thorough sniff he will begin to lick it and then sometimes he will nibble it. I have several other moles that he could worry about. But, it is always this one that gets his attention. :wild:

I am thinking that I may want to get my mole checked again . . . As soon as my new health insurance kicks in.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Absolutely! Listen to Bo. Dogs can smell things long before we even know there is a problem. My dog always alerted me to when my son was getting an ear infection. Dog knew before my son did. I have heard of cancer detection dogs. It could be nothing, but I would definitely get it checked out. (I would also try a different doctor.)

Good luck!
Jan


----------



## shannonrae

I did edit the title to read "with" and not "whith"


----------



## shannonrae

I am gonna get it checked again. My Mother just had a cancerous mole removed two years ago. Just neeto wait for my new health insurance to kick in (2 months).


----------



## vomlittlehaus

And make sure you see a dermatologist. Cancer or not, it should be removed. You can start looking for one now before your health insurance kicks in. You may even be able to go to a plastic surgeon to have it removed. They will do a better job of removing and fixing you back up.


----------



## shannonrae

Stevenzachsmom said:


> My dog always alerted me to when my son was getting an ear infection. Dog knew before my son did.
> Jan


Very cool!


----------



## Lilie

My husband is a melanoma survivor. He had a mole on his arm that changed appearance. Due to his occupation, he has to have a physical every two years. Each time he'd show the dr. and the dr. would just tell him to watch it. 

One day he had a non-realated illness and when to our family dr. As he spoke to her she noticed the mole and sent him that day to the dermatologist. It was cancer. He was sent to MD Anderson for surgery. He now has a scar on his arm from elbow to wrist. He was blessed and it hadn't spread to his lymph nodes. For the past four years he has gone to MD Anderson for a check up every 3 months. He is cancer free. 

I'm not attempting to scare you, or make you worry. But early detection is the key to survival of any cancer. Melanoma is a deadly cancer.


----------



## shannonrae

I will definitely get it checked out! Cancer of all kinds is rampant in my family. I dare say it is the most frequent COD in my fathers side. Thank you all for your concern 
It is scary how some doctors may ignore a worrisome mole.

I can't wait to tell the doctor I am there to get a mole checked, because my dog told me to! LOL


----------



## shannonrae

Lilie said:


> My husband is a melanoma survivor. He had a mole on his arm that changed appearance. Due to his occupation, he has to have a physical every two years. Each time he'd show the dr. and the dr. would just tell him to watch it.
> 
> One day he had a non-realated illness and when to our family dr. As he spoke to her she noticed the mole and sent him that day to the dermatologist. It was cancer. He was sent to MD Anderson for surgery. He now has a scar on his arm from elbow to wrist. He was blessed and it hadn't spread to his lymph nodes. For the past four years he has gone to MD Anderson for a check up every 3 months. He is cancer free.
> 
> I'm not attempting to scare you, or make you worry. But early detection is the key to survival of any cancer. Melanoma is a deadly cancer.


This is scary. I mean, how one doctor was unconcerned with it! Congrats on your husbands caner free status!


----------



## Freddy

Our dogs are amazing. My male can sense my son's epileptic seizures coming on before there are any physical manifestations. He gets all agitated and tries to lick him on the mouth while whining loudly. 

My female likes to sniff my urine. Not sure what to make of that since she sniffs her own as well as my male's......


----------



## shannonrae

^ That is AMAZING! The seizure sensing part, the pee smelling is less impressive. 

My Pomeranian was epileptic. One day I had my Pom and my female GSD out in my fenced in yard. I really had to go to the bathroom, so I went inside.
When I came out my Pom was having a seizure and my GSD had him between her front legs and her head down, so that her neck was putting light pressure on Kobies body (it minimized the seizing Poms thrashing). 

I do realize, ideally, they never would have been left alone. But, I am glad the GSD reacted the way she did.


----------

